# Is school necessary? / Best School?



## Miss Vida (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a couple of questions for all of you.  I really want to look into exploring this love that I have for makeup.  The thing is I love doing makeup on my own face and giving people advice, BUT I'm super uncomfortable working with someone else's face.  To the point where family and friends will want me to do makeup for them but I avoid it because I'm not confident in how to place my hands or how to work with their individual charactaristics.  Make sense?  
Also, I'm really just a novice when it comes to makeup and want to get more training/practice on application.

So, here are my questions:

Is going to a makeup artistry school necessary?  Like, does it make a difference to have a diploma/certificate when it comes to business?  If not, how did you get the development/work you needed without it?


Also, what is the best makeup artistry school to attend?  I've read a few threads and it's not super clear to me.  I've been looking in MUD in NYC.  Is it decent?

Thanks a bunch, y'all!


----------



## BeautySchoolNet (Feb 22, 2009)

If you want to get a job at a salon, having certification is absolutely a necessity.  Make sure the school you attend is fully accredited.


----------

